# A more natural attempt - H rosaceus male.



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Cropped, colour balanced and levelled, resized for web.
(_Click to see @1024_)









s/s 1/160
f 16
ISO 100

Onboard diffused by tissue, set @ +2 (this is where I was having problems, bumping this up seems to have done the trick).
OH is rollei flash unit.

What do you think?
Blair.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pic and fish!!!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice work, Blair. Was this shot in RAW?


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Gerry, it's better I think, but I'm still irked at the shadow near the caudal, so close but so far!

Unfortunately my software seems to have corrupted so at the time being (it may be the SP3 update) I can't even see RAW files to extract them, it's a pain because I have some great shots on the cam that I shot in RAW but I can't get them off. I've tried everything apart from a re-install of PS (including RAW reader for windoze).

This was shot in large JPEG bud, but as I mentioned before I turn all the stuff like on-cam sharpening/saturation off as I don't like the result, much better to balance the image in PS where it's waaaay more controllable and seems less inclined to over-do it, so I guess in that respect it's _almost_ shot in RAW :lol:.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

The reason I ask is that there is a recovery tool that can be used while processing a RAW image that could have toned down the glare on the ventral fins. I like the shot, though. Very detailed. Well done!


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Yeah I'll try and gently burn them back in a little, but until I get this inability to read RAW sorted I don't think there's too much else I can do for it, exposing the majority of the fish correctly always seems to blow out those highlights on the fins. Shame really because I normally shoot in RAW and keep an archive of all my shots in this format, I much prefer working with RAW, vast difference in terms of quality, especially at larger crops.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

5/5 thumbs-up from me.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks, Brian!


----------

